# /Question: Available Filename Replacement Variables ( or request to add Scene Name as one )



## Acecool (Jan 17, 2016)

I've done quite a bit of searching and can only find the ability to use a timestamp replacer in the locally saved file-name. The question of this thread is: Is that the only replacer available?

The suggestion, as have been posted in the past is to add a simple replacer system ( as easy as using a string matcher and string sub or a basic string replace x with y function call on output ) by adding {REPLACER} tags....

I'd like to see Scene Name as one, and that would actually be quite easy to add in. I'll look over the source later on and maybe make the pull request myself..


Replacers will allow us to categorize our recordings without changing the path each time we want to switch to a different game. We could have: C:\Videos\{SCENE_NAME}\{TIMESTAMP}.mp4 to organize by folder, or simply by file name: C:\Videos\{SCENE_NAME}_{TIMESTAMP}.mp4 etc etc...

It's such a simple feature to implement, providing the program is set up in an organized way ( namespacing, classes, etc.. depending on language too; I have yet to review the code and I haven't seen any reference to which language is used, but regardless of language it shouldn't be difficult to do ), and it has been suggested before so I'm curious why there's no mention of it in the file-naming tab or why it hasn't been implemented yet..


----------



## worm6666 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes I agree also to this - minimum SCENE should be available as variable...


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 1, 2018)

What should happen if you change scenes in the middle of a recording? Which scene should it use? Or should it use both?


----------



## worm6666 (Oct 1, 2018)

nothing - You should know what You are doing - also with what Scene name is recording started - that name should it have. don't make things more difficult as they are :-)

p.s. You can do it more complicated - at the end of recording should OBS ask what name it should save when parameter "SCENE" is used - first used ? option to choose which from used names during recording ? enter it manually ? this is not quite good way - or is, when You want to do things more difficult...

At first - man choose scene primary - which is main in focus on to what they should record - for example microscope view with small PIP with live talk to people - but sometimes it is needed to switch the live PIP off for a while - also You choose scene with same layout except the live view (picture replacement) - but the main focus doesn't change also the SCENE name is still right. not ?

For example "MICROSCOPE phone repair".


----------



## JohnDG240 (Apr 24, 2019)

I would like something with the Source as an option for the filename

(and for simplicity, the recording automatically goes with the FIRST non-blank source it uses)

((I know, probably way harder to do this, but it would be super helpful for what I do, recording videos from a single source))


----------

